

TrueCrypt 6.3 released with full support for Windows 7 and OS X Snow Leopard - twistedanimator
http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=version-history

======
MikeCapone
Awesome! The only thing I was waiting for to boot OS X 10.6 with the 64 bits
Kernel.

This just made my day!

~~~
BigCanOfTuna
Doesn't look like it works in 64bit mode. Mine still complains about
(libkern/kext) link errors in MacFuse.

~~~
MikeCapone
Yeah, I got that too. Not sure if the problem is with Truecrypt, or if we need
to wait for another update of MacFuse (which was apparently updated for 10.6,
so not sure what's missing).

Starting to think I should just use encrypted disk images (.dmg).

------
there
now if only pgp could get their act together and release their whole disk
encryption product upgrade that actually works on snow leopard.

